# runde Bilder konstruieren ??? Hilfe



## aligator (2. Oktober 2001)

Hallole,

alle zusammen kann mir jemand von Euch erklären was ich tun muss um ein rundes Bild in Photoshop 6 konstruieren zu können ? Habe da keinen blassen Schimmer und würde mich freuen wenn mich jemand auf die Spur bringen könnte.

danke
alfons


----------



## cater (2. Oktober 2001)

einfach mit dem elipsen-auswahltool einen kreis in dein bild (das umkreisen, was übrig bleiben soll) ziehen und dann die auswahl mit [strg]+[alt]+[i] umkehren (glaub ich...sonst im menu "auswahl")..dann [entf] drücken. damit löschst du dann den rest um dein rundes bild und eben dies bleibt übrig =)

fertig

greets
carlo


----------



## Saesh (2. Oktober 2001)

du kannst das bild nicht von vornherein auf rund einstellen, darum musst du folgenden weg benutzen (ich denke es ist der einfachste).

1. erstelle dir ein neues bild. der durchmesser sollte dann auch so gewählt sein, wie bei deinem kreis.

2. erstelle eine neue ebene. mal dein bild ganz normal... aber nicht vergessen, dass nachher was von den kanten abkommt, wenn ein kreis draus werden soll 

3. wenn dein bild fertig ist, nimmst du das kreisförmige auswahl tool und ziehst eine auswahl deiner wahl (halte dabei die shift-taste gedrückt, damit der kreis auch rund ist).

4. schneide die auswahl aus und füge sie auf einer neuen ebene wieder ein. 

5. nun kannst du die untere ebene löschen und auch die hintergrundebene. so dass du nur deine kreisebene hast und alles andere transparent ist.

6. nun kannst du es ganz einfach transparent abspeichern (dazu sind hier auch threads) und wenn du das bild dann in eine seite einfügst ist es rund.


wenn ich an manchen stellen undeutlich war oder umständlich bitte ich dies zu entschuldigen


----------



## FilouX (2. Oktober 2001)

Also, als erstes nimmst Du Dein Bild z.B.:
http://www.cosnet.de/test/Erla~1.jpg
dann nutzt Du das Ellipsenwerkzeug, siehe
http://www.cosnet.de/test/Erläuterung2.jpg
und schneidest den Bereich aus (kannst oben in der Menüleiste die Größe der Ellipde festlegen, oder frei skallieren)
http://www.cosnet.de/test/Erläuterung3.jpg
bastelst ein neues Bild und fügst das Ganze in einen transparenten Hintergrund ein... siehe:

http://www.cosnet.de/test/Erläuterung4.psd

Aber paß auf, nur bestimmte Bildformate unterstützen Transparenz(z.B.: GIF,PSD...)!

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir helfen.


----------



## aligator (2. Oktober 2001)

jungs alle achtung,
das nenn ich service vom feinsten. aber das mit der transparenz genau da habe ich mein problem. wie kann ich das denn so abspeichern das ich später auf meiner hp nicht das problem habe das man den tollen eckigen weissen hintergrund auf meinem tollen blauen hintergrund sieht ?

gruss
alfons


----------



## FilouX (2. Oktober 2001)

Wie schon gesagt, such Dir ein Picformat, was Transparenz unterstützt und alles wird gut werden...


----------



## aligator (2. Oktober 2001)

also gif wird gehen ? wie sieht es mit jpeg aus ?


----------



## FilouX (2. Oktober 2001)

GIF geht, aber JPG, bzw. JPEG (ist im Grunde das selbe, siehe auch HTM und HTML) gehen nicht. Bei GIF kannst Du aber trotzdem die Komprimierung einstellen.


----------



## Saesh (2. Oktober 2001)

.gif geht... .png auch, soweit ich weiss (arbeite nicht soviel damit).
aber .jpg geht nicht, da wird der back dann weiß...

mach in photoshop dann einfach: datei >> fürs web speichern ...


----------



## FilouX (2. Oktober 2001)

Ja, geht auch. Aber das Problem ist, daß es als JPG gespeichert wird und wenn Du den ganzen Schnodder via Scripts auf die Auflösung skallieren willst, sieht die Butter braun aus... Oder wenn Du ein GIF hast, kannst Du es brutal über Ulead GIF Animator zerhackstückeln...


----------



## aligator (2. Oktober 2001)

I nerv ich schon ? aber jetzt kommt die krönung wie kann ich denn einen rand in einer anderen farbe an so ein rundes bild bekommen ? Wie kann ich denn mehrere ränder oder auch halbrundungen machen ? Kann ich denn dem runden bild wenn ich es dann ausgeschnitten habe einen runden hintergrund verpassen ?

gruss
alfons


----------



## Patrick Kamin (2. Oktober 2001)

*-*



> _Original geschrieben von aligator _
> *I nerv ich schon ? Nö
> aber jetzt kommt die krönung wie kann ich denn einen rand in einer anderen farbe an so ein rundes bild bekommen ? Entweder du markierst dein rundes Bild und gehst dann auf Bearbeiten->Kontur füllen oder du machst das über Auswahl->Auswahl vergrößern und fügst dann dort in den freien Raum eine Kontur ein.
> Wie kann ich denn mehrere ränder oder auch halbrundungen machen ?
> ...


----------



## aligator (2. Oktober 2001)

ich meine mit den halbrundungen das wenn ich einen rand den runden bildern zufüge das dies nur zum teil zum vorschein kommt. wie mache ich so etwas. als bsp kann ich die bilder bei adobe anführen. danke das ihr für einen nervigen typen zeit habt.

gruss
alfons


----------



## ephiance (2. Oktober 2001)

netten leuten hilft man gerne ich würde nach deiner beschreibung mit den halben rändern sagen das du entweder die ebenentransparenz herabsetzen musst bei ps6 im ebenen fenster einfach die ebene mit dem rans anklicken und den regler nach links ziehen !


----------



## meglet (2. Juni 2010)

hi leute, verfolge grad ganz interessiert die diskussion. erstmal vielen dank, hab grad ein bild mit transparentem hintergrund abgespeichert

aber jetzt haeng ich noch ne frage dran, und ich versuchs plastisch zu beschreiben:

wenn ich, mal angenommen, auf ein word-doc, das einen komplett farbigen hintergrund hat, so ein bild mit transparentem hintergrund einfuege, sehe ich jetzt nur noch den ausschnitt (rundes bild im Beispiel).

wenn ich dieses anklicke, erkenne ich aber trotzdem noch den viereckigen Rahmen, der den transparenten (viereckigen) Bildbereich umschliesst.

Das bedeutet, wenn ich das (runde) bild jetzt beispielsweise von Text umfliessen lassen moechte, dass der Text einen viereckigen Bereich umschliesst... und damit waeren wir wieder am anfang: 

wie kann ich das BIld so abspeichern, dass seine Begrenzungslinien auch rund (oder andersfoermig) sind - und nicht nur der HIntergrund transparent ist?

Wenn mir da jemand helfen koennte... das waer klasse ))

Danke!


----------



## Leola13 (2. Juni 2010)

Hai,



meglet hat gesagt.:


> hi leute, verfolge grad ganz interessiert die diskussion.



Du liest ziemlich langsam. 




meglet hat gesagt.:


> wie kann ich das BIld so abspeichern, dass seine Begrenzungslinien auch rund (oder andersfoermig) sind - und nicht nur der HIntergrund transparent ist?.



In Word ist das nicht möglich.

Ciao Stefan


----------

